# So Close...



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had the Outback home all last week during my vacation, and DW and thought why not go camping in a few weeks? Yea!!

I found a great spot at the beach with a pull through spot. What could be better?

Well...the NEXT DAY I was asked to cover an event in Rome which starts on the following Monday after our camping trip. Had to cancel the camping trip as my flight leaves Portland at 7:30am on Saturday the 12th.










For those of you keep track...that would be Malaysia, Buenos Aires and Rome all with in 6 weeks of each other. (oh...and I'm off to NY next week for 2 days as well)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bummer! Yet another benefit to globe-trotting









Can you camp the weekend before (make some memories to keep your mind busy on the flight over) ? or after (something to look forward to when you get home)?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Had the Outback home all last week during my vacation, and DW and thought why not go camping in a few weeks? Yea!!
> 
> I found a great spot at the beach with a pull through spot. What could be better?
> 
> ...


Oh man what a bummer







. I think you fly way to much but you do get to see some neat things


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Oregon Camper, exactly what is it you do? Malaysia, Rome, New York? Wow!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Chasgirl said:


> Oregon Camper, exactly what is it you do? Malaysia, Rome, New York? Wow!


You forgot Buenos Aires.....








i think hes a door to door salesman of some sort. apparently likes to see other neighborhoods....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BTW, Have a good trip !! you just better make up the camping when you get back!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well if it makes you feel better I leave next Monday for the Arctic Circle for 10 days. Camping this week Wednesday to Sunday then fly out Monday morning. I guess I will not have to clean the trailer!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

All I can say is you all have more exciting jobs than mine!! I might go across the state IF we don't get another snowstorm or severe flooding. I really don't think I'd trade with you though.!!









NY city or state?

Safe travels and God Speed to you both!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> All I can say is you all have more exciting jobs than mine!! I might go across the state IF we don't get another snowstorm or severe flooding. I really don't think I'd trade with you though.!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NY NY....I have another meeting with customers. Darn...they always seems to want something.









At least I get to visit my favorite Brazilian resturant...Plataforma Churrascari Rodizio. It is worth the flight alone!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Bummer! Yet another benefit to globe-trotting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be this weekend and we already have plans...


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! I'm surprised you find time for any camping! Hope you do when you return!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NY, NY. so close. I am 10 miles from the GW bridge. No time next week but maybe another time if you come back to NY, I might have to take a train in for lunch or something.









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> NY, NY. so close. I am 10 miles from the GW bridge. No time next week but maybe another time if you come back to NY, I might have to take a train in for lunch or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be back in Newark on June 8th and 9th....

oh...just added a trip to Dominica Republic on May 17th-21st. Ah...the hits just keep on coming.









Come June 21st....I'm DONE DONE DONE for 10 weeks. I will get in some awesome camping this summer with the family.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Come June 21st....I'm DONE DONE DONE for 10 weeks. I will get in some awesome camping this summer with the family.


Now that will be nice !


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

If you need someone to cover for you, give me a ring. Rome would be spectacular, but I'd settle for Buenos Aires!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wiloran said:


> If you need someone to cover for you, give me a ring. Rome would be spectacular, but I'd settle for Buenos Aires!


If I was going to Rome for vacation it would be awesome...but as it is, I fly in at 8pm (get to hotel around 10pm)...I'm in meetings (in the hotel no less) for 2 straight days....then I fly home the following morning.

If it wasn't for the 14hrs of flying....it would be just like attending a meeting here in Portland.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you need someone to cover for you, give me a ring. Rome would be spectacular, but I'd settle for Buenos Aires!


If I was going to Rome for vacation it would be awesome...but as it is, I fly in at 8pm (get to hotel around 10pm)...I'm in meetings (in the hotel no less) for 2 straight days....then I fly home the following morning.

If it wasn't for the 14hrs of flying....it would be just like attending a meeting here in Portland.
[/quote]
Ahh, the joys of Buisness travel!









Take it easy, June will be here before you know it (especially with a schedule like that!!!







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ahh, the joys of Buisness travel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thinking....my last day is June 20th, then I'm off for 10 weeks. Funny thing about this is I'm done on Friday the 20th, but guess what I'm doing on the 21st? Yep...jumping on a plane a 6am. This time...off for a 8 days with the DW (NO KIDS) to Mexico!! That is going to be a GREAT way to start my Sabbatical.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> If you need someone to cover for you, give me a ring. Rome would be spectacular, but I'd settle for Buenos Aires!


If I was going to Rome for vacation it would be awesome...but as it is, I fly in at 8pm (get to hotel around 10pm)...I'm in meetings (in the hotel no less) for 2 straight days....then I fly home the following morning.

If it wasn't for the 14hrs of flying....it would be just like attending a meeting here in Portland.
[/quote]
Ahh, the joys of Buisness travel!








[/quote]
Ya, Joys..... those trips are the worst!! We used to travel to Japan A LOT. now its just a couple times a year because we use video conferencing. it just as if they were sitting at the other end of the table. we even project things on each others projectors, they see what i see and vise-versa. its great.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ahh, the joys of Buisness travel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thinking....my last day is June 20th, then I'm off for 10 weeks. Funny thing about this is I'm done on Friday the 20th, but guess what I'm doing on the 21st? Yep...jumping on a plane a 6am. This time...off for a 8 days with the DW (NO KIDS) to Mexico!! That is going to be a GREAT way to start my Sabbatical.








[/quote]

Good for you!!! and the DW!!! Have fun!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ahh, the joys of Buisness travel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thinking....my last day is June 20th, then I'm off for 10 weeks. Funny thing about this is I'm done on Friday the 20th, but guess what I'm doing on the 21st? Yep...jumping on a plane a 6am. This time...off for a 8 days with the DW (NO KIDS) to Mexico!! That is going to be a GREAT way to start my Sabbatical.








[/quote]
Sounds like a great beginning to a nice summer !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Sounds like a great beginning to a nice summer !!


It will be a real summer vacation. I haven't had a one of those since the summer before I graduated from college.

Oh..then 3 weeks later we fly to Cabo..this time with the kids.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds like a great beginning to a nice summer !!


It will be a real summer vacation. I haven't had a one of those since the summer before I graduated from college.

Oh..then 3 weeks later we fly to Cabo..this time with the kids.
[/quote]
Sounds like someone is taking advantage of a few frequent flyer miles!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Sounds like a great beginning to a nice summer !!


It will be a real summer vacation. I haven't had a one of those since the summer before I graduated from college.

Oh..then 3 weeks later we fly to Cabo..this time with the kids.
[/quote]
Sounds like someone is taking advantage of a few frequent flyer miles!








[/quote]

Oh yea...and I still have close to 900k (in 2 accounts - United and Alaska)


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Ahhhh, land of sunshine and margaritas - sounds like you will be well deserving of some down time by then. Where in Mexico are you and Melinda going?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wiloran said:


> Ahhhh, land of sunshine and margaritas - sounds like you will be well deserving of some down time by then. Where in Mexico are you and Melinda going?


This small town in Mexico called "Troncones" (about 45 mins North of Zihuatanejo). Known for still having a old world Mexican feel and for great surfing. House is on the beach with a private (kinda) beach just off to the side.

http://www.casadeoromex.com/home.php


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice! Reminds me a lot of the Villa we were at last fall (during the fall rally)...... Casa Macumba


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Both places look "muy tranquillo". DH and I have a small casita in a village just north of Puerto Vallarta. It seems like our lives are spent either dreaming of the next camping trip, or the next trip to Mexico! And don't even get me started talking about our retirement dreams!!!

Happy travels!


----------

